
Show HN: Nginx config tester - viraptor
http://nginx.viraptor.info/
======
viraptor
I made this mostly for myself, because with large configs it's sometimes hard
to figure out which server/location will be triggered. It can be tested by
running nginx in debug mode, but that's tedious. Instead, this site parses the
config and applies the same rules nginx would. (apart from nested locations at
the moment)

Everything happens client-side, I don't need/want your data :)

